# How to load an image from a higher directory in the directory tree



## Giannis (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm trying to make an html script load an image one level up from where the html. file is located. How do I do this?


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

```
<img src="../image.jpg" />
```
That or you can just link to it directly (ie: "http://www.yoursite.com/images/image.jpg")


----------

